# Plans for a Bedroom Set



## rcsec (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about building a bedroom set for one of my daughters and I'm having problems finding the right set of plans. The set hinges around a Gentleman's (Bachelor's) Chest. For comparison, a different daughter has a Gentleman's Chest that measures 4' wide by 53" high. I don't need exactly the same measurements, but something close. I've spent a few hours on google looking at differnet sights, but haven't come up with anything close. Any recommendations?
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're into woodworking and capable of building a bedroom set, why not make up your own set of plans. It's not difficult, and the planning allows you to formulate the work as you want it.

If you are looking for a set of plans try here.


----------



## rcsec (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm new to woodworking. What started out as just cleaning up and organizing the garage has turned in a passion. This site, and forum members, have plenty of very useful information they share. I've been reading about the care and proper use of tools, both power and hand tools.

Thanks for link; they have some really nice plans. One in particular is very close to what we want. I may add in some under the bed drawers from different plans to come up with a set for one of our girls.

Once again, thanks
Ray


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> If you are looking for a set of plans try here.


That was a great link. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

IMHO the cabinetman has the right idea. Design your own. Make some basic sketches (go to a furniture showroom and take digital pictures for inspiration) and then set down with your daughter and have a discussion about the elements of design. Ask her what features she likes/not likes and include her in the design process. This sounds like a great opportunoity to spend real quality time with her - even include her in the finish work too. I envy you the opportunity.


----------



## shadow.0000 (Feb 24, 2009)

_Plans_ for this simple, handsome three piece _bedroom set_ includes exploded diagrams for assembly, full materials lists, photos during construction, *...*







_____________________
Crawl Space Dehumidifier


----------



## soniferry (Feb 27, 2009)

Bedroom Armoire plan is incorporates the same design as our High Storage Bed Plans (04-212, 05-213 and 05-215) and the Door Chest Plan (05-215).
 Behind the full length doors you will find plenty of shelf space along with three spacious bottom drawers. The drawers are constructed using simple dado/rabbet joinery. We recommend using ball bearing drawer slides to ensure smooth and long lasting operation. 
 The shelf section is large enough so that you can setup a television, or even a stereo system, and other electronic gear on the two adjustable shelves. Instead, you may want to place a pole for hanging shirts and dress clothes.
 Our project incorporates simple joinery techniques and therefore, makes it relative easy to build. Instructions on how to create the fluted lines and dentil trim are included. The project is constructed using a combination of wood veneer and solid hardwood.


----------

